# The 1000 gns.  Anyone watching?



## Alec Swan (6 May 2012)

The filly Grey Pearl seemed to go down,  her head was under the start gates,  which were opened manually,  she made no attempt to stand,  she was dragged out ,  and seemed,  with help to make an effort to get up.  Removed by ambulance,  and it's all a mystery.

My guess is that she's either had a heart attack,  or broken her pelvis.  All very strange,  as she seemed so listless.

The poor girl,  she'll be at NEH by now I'd think,  and in the best of care.  Fingers crossed for her,  but it doesn't look good.

Alec.


----------



## amage (6 May 2012)

Sadly she has been put down


----------



## Emz99 (6 May 2012)

It all sounds very odd. Amage do you know what it was?


----------



## millhouse (6 May 2012)

How absolutely awful.  Rest in peace Grey Pearl.


----------



## teapot (6 May 2012)

Poor girl


----------



## alliersv1 (6 May 2012)

Oh how awful 
YO's husband (non horsey) has gone today. Glad she didn't bother. Would have broken her heart.
RIP Gray Pearl


----------



## Honeylight (6 May 2012)

I wonder whether she hit her head in the stall or that she had a heart attack? She seemed very floppy & listless when they were trying to move her. I remember seeing a horse, Easter King, fracture it's skull at the St Leger when I was in my teens. This reminded me a bit of that; she seemed uncoordinated.
Really sad, a lovely looking filly.


----------



## amage (6 May 2012)

I think her back but not 100% sure. She seemed very dopey before they moved stalls so we were questioning whether she had hit head/had seizure aswell. Very sad but they did give her the best of care and did not rush moving her


----------



## Honeylight (6 May 2012)

Just seen on Facebook that it was a spinal injury & she was PTS before she was loaded in to the horse box.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 May 2012)

That is so sad, poor girl.


----------



## silu (6 May 2012)

So sad. I was watching and did see a slight movement of the stalls before it became apparent that the filly had gone down. Been watching racing for many many years and witnessed massive disruption in the stalls yet the horses have either just walked out or if down got up quickly once the front of the stalls were opened. Not the best day for "pearl" horses with the passing of that great warrior Florida Pearl. Oh god I just hope the anti racing brigade don't start up YET again.Similar to what happened to Gray Pearl  happened to a horse (not a racehorse) I knew when it panicked for no apparent reason and tried to get out of it's horse box. It too "broke" it's spinal cord and it back legs were paralysed with fatal consequences. The only good, if you can call it that, was the speed in which this ghastly accident was dealt with so poor Gray Pearl didn't suffer for long.Marred a superb performance from the winning filly.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 May 2012)

How desperately sad for a promising filly,  and all of those connected with her.  They must be heartbroken.

I don't know if there's been an official report yet,  but the suggestion of major spinal injury sounds about right,  because as she attempted to raise her self,  on her front legs,  there seemed to be no movement at all from behind.

A potentially wonderful and important race,  marred by tragedy.

Alec.


----------



## Daffodil (6 May 2012)

RIP Gray Pearl and Florida Pearl.


----------

